

Neurodreamer Sleep mask on Kickstarter - neurotech1
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/maltman23/neurodreamer-sleep-mask-0

======
beagle3
I was going to point to Mitch Altman's already-open project of the same
nature, only to notice that the person actually running this kickstarter is ..
Mitch Altman! <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitch_Altman>

So, if you don't want to wait for the sleepmask to materialize (and given
Mitch's experience and track record, it most certainly will), you can get the
older version for $30 on AdaFruid: <http://ladyada.net/make/brain/>

------
lizzard
This is so very strange and geeky-looking, and my insomnia so nasty, that I
really want it to happen. Nice that it's open source & open hardware too. On
the other hand it sets off every "citation needed" reflex that I've got. Some
links to actual research papers would be good to see...

------
munkydung
does it work on teething babies?

